# Hunt picture



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I have been hunting pheasant with Rojo for the last two months, The birds I have shot have been mostly wild flushes with a few flash points followed by a birdy tail on a running bird. I have been careful to only shoot if he stops to the flush. I was beginning to think all our training was lost and that I had created a springer spaniel. All was not lost today, Rojo now 15 months, first season, gave me a solid point about 20 yards out front. I walked up slow and quiet hoping not to create a wild flush. Got to him and took two steps into the cover and flushed a nice hen, that I droped at 25yrds. Steady to flush and shot Rojo marked the fall and made a perfect retrieve. All the training with pigeons really paid off today.


----------



## Laylas Daddy (Nov 27, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for sharing!

What size crate is that?


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

That is a 800 series. It is really to big the next size down would be more appropriate.


----------



## Laylas Daddy (Nov 27, 2012)

Good deal.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

This is one of Darcy hunting, unfortunately the fox died of old age before Darcy actually even tracked it ......I think the fox had been hit by a car and it went into a field and died...


----------

